# MP3-Player(Quellcode)



## Hero17 (31. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier schön öfters das "Geschehen" mitverfolgt ohne mich zu registrieren, da meine Fragen schon andere User gestellt hatten und ich oftmals so meine Probleme erkannt habe und sie selber lösen konnte. Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, welches ich leider nicht lösen kann???:L Dazu soll gesagt sein, dass ich ein absoluter Nullchecker bin in Sachen Informatik, leider.


Die Aufgabe lautet: Wir müssen einen MP3-Player programmieren, welcher 5 Knöpfe hat. In der Mitte einen Knopf für das Starten und Stoppen, links und rechts eine Taste, um den nächsten oder vorherigen Titel auszuwählen und oben und unten für die Lautstärke. Nun sollen wir einen Quellcode erstellen mit der vereinfachten Annahme, es gäbe nur 3 Laustärkestufen und 2 Titel.


```
public class MP3{
       private short liednr;
       private short ls;
public MP3 (){
       liednr = 0;
       ls= 0;
}

public void zustandwechseln (String taste){
    if(taste == "Mitte"){
        if(liednr = 0){
            liednr = 1;
        }
        
    else if (taste =="unten"){
          if(ls==2){
            ls=1;
          }
          
    else if (taste =="oben")
          if(ls==0){
            ls=1;
          }
        else{
            ls=2;
          }
          
     else if (taste =="rechts")
          if(ls==1){
            ls=2;
          }
        
          else if (taste =="links")
          if(ls==2){
            ls=1;
          }
        }
    }
   }
}
```

Der Fehler befindet sich in der Zeile 11: incompatible types - found short but expected boolean

Ich benutze Blue J


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Mrz 2011)

Hero17 hat gesagt.:


> if(liednr = 0){



==

außerdem

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/1350-vergleichen-strings.html


----------



## Hero17 (31. Mrz 2011)

Vielen Dank! Das habe ich geändert, aber leider funktioniert nur die Taste mitte. Wenn ich den Befehl rechts oder links (die lautstärkeänderung mit oben und unten funktioniert auch nicht) erteile, führt er ihn leider nicht aus.


----------



## XHelp (31. Mrz 2011)

Deine Klammersetzung bei den if-Abfragen ist falsch, das würdest du durch eine korrekte Einrückung auch merken. Und Strings werden mit 
	
	
	
	





```
equals
```
 verglichen


----------



## Hero17 (31. Mrz 2011)

Okey, hab alles geändert und es funktionert! Danke!:applaus:


----------

